# Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!



## ElectricManTuLPs (30. März 2015)

*Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Hallo PC Games HW Forum , 
ich möchte demnächst meinen Fertig PC aufrüsten mit einem neuen Gehäuse (zu schlechter Airflow) , bin sozusagen ein Silent Freak , deswegen ein Fractal Design Define R5 !
Alles in meinem Fertig PC ist jetzt leise (neuer CPU Kühler und Arctic Accelero Xtreme III auf GTX 970) , bis auf das Netzteil , was ein Fortron angeblich von Acer ist . Es ist dennoch laut beim Zocken und somit das Lauteste bei meinem Rechner !
Den Lüfter zu tauschen ist mir zu heikel , obwohl ich schon ein paar Jahre PC "Erfahrung habe --> Dennoch hab ich einen Fertig PC , weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Zeit hatte einen zu Bauen (einfach zu viel zu tun :/)
Das Mainboard des PC's hat einen 16 Pin Stromstecker (bei Bedarf kann ich auch Bilder davon schicken) , und die gängigen Netzteile heutzutage 20 bzw 24 Pin 
Laut Acer ist das ein OEM Mainboard , dass sozusagen mit dem Betriebssystem "verbunden" ist . 
Macht das was aus , wenn ich das Netzteil tausche ?  
Wie bekomme ich das dann mit dem Stromstecker hin ?
Falls es gehen würde , könnte man mir auch Vorschläge bezüglich des Netzteils machen 
Ach noch etwas , es gibt noch einen 4 pin cpu anschluss falls das weiter hilft !

Schon mal vorab Danke 
MFG


----------



## wiesel201 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*



ElectricManTuLPs schrieb:


> Das Mainboard des PC's hat einen 16 Pin Stromstecker (bei Bedarf kann ich auch Bilder davon schicken)


Es wäre sicher sinnvoll, wenn Du mal ein paar Fotos vom Board reinstellen würdest. Die Typenbezeichnung wäre auch interessant, auch wenn es ein OEM-Board ist. Auch die genaue Typenbezeichnung Deines Fortron-Netzteils wäre mal interessant.


----------



## ElectricManTuLPs (30. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Habe mich verschaut oder bin nur zu dumm zum Zählen ! ES IST EIN 12PIN u. KEIN 16PIN CONNECTOR oO !!!
Bilder sind dabei !
Mir würde einfallen , dass man das Mainboard auch einfach mit 2x6pin z.B. für die Grafikkarte befeuern könnte , oder geht das nicht ?! Ansonsten könnte man ja ein Netzteil kaufen für SLI/Crossfire Systeme und es damit betreiben .
Aber ich glaube da liege ich flasch !
PS : Merke gerade selber , dass es nicht so laut ist . Es könnte deshalb so laut sein , weil es die warme Luft des Gehäuses in sich zieht ?!
Würde sich das dann bessern , wenn es bei einem anderen Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R5) sich die Lüft von außen holt ?
LG
Hab auch einen Link gefunden , wo es verkauft wird :
Gateway FSP500-50AAGA 500w 80plus Gold 12 pin ATX power supply DX4885 Replaces FSP300-40AABA | Brand New | Original OEM - brownbox.com

Habe auch noch einen möglichen Adapter gefunden :
Acer PSU Main Power 24-Pin to 12-Pin Adapter Cable (30cm) - modDIY.com


----------



## wiesel201 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Offensichtlich handelt es sich hier tatsächlich um ein Mainboard, welches Acer außerhalb der gängigen Spezifikationen herstellen ließ oder möglicherweise auch selbst produziert hat. Das Netzteil ist offensichtlich ebenfalls eine spezielle Produktion für Acer. Mit diesem 12-poligen Anschluss hast Du echt in die Fäkalien gegriffen. Wenn Du Dir tatsächlich ein neues, leises Netzteil gönnen willst, dann musst Du wohl oder übel auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen.


----------



## ElectricManTuLPs (31. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Okay , wenn Du mir auch noch Vorschläge machen könntest wäre ich dankbar 
Würde dieser Adapter nicht funktionieren , den ich verlinkt habe ?!


----------



## wiesel201 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Hab ich mir angeschaut: Das sollte passen. Wird billiger als ein neues Board. Aber Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Dingern keine...


----------



## ElectricManTuLPs (31. März 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

Ok danke dir !


----------



## hugo-03 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Acer Predator G3-605 // OEM-Mainboard 16 Pin Strom Stecker - Netzteil aufrüsten // HILFE !!!*

hi
ein Kollege hat genau den selben Kram drin und ich habe Ihn eine HIS Radeon R9 390 IceQ X2 OC eingebaut und wollte eigentlich das Netzteil tauschen. Momentan läuft das Ding mit dem alten Netzteil. hat jemand Erfahrung wie gut die Netzteile sind von Acer oder lieber gleich neues Board kaufen ?


----------

